# [Solved] Genkernel error: Cannot locate binary

## ian.au

Hello List, hopefully I haven't done anything too major here, but I can't seem to figure the problem out:

Firstly, I don't have much familiarity with Genkernel, I have it on one machine where I had to compile a new system quickly to overcome a hardware failure on an existing machine, it just seemed quicker at the time - now it seems like less of a good idea :/ I haven't had a problem building a kernel manually for years, so once this problem is resolved, I'll migrate this machine back to manual - in the meantime, I'd like to know what to do to get the current stable kernel up on this machine using gk, and so I know what I did wrong  :Smile: 

Current running kernel is 2.6.36-gentoo-r8

Have d/l sources for 2.6.37-gentoo-r4

Portage wiped out my 2.6.36 sources - so my first attempt to upgrade the kernel failed with a no rule to make target error...  :Sad: 

I hunted the list and found the reason related to not having emerged a specific package-version of sources, so fixed that - now /usr/src contains:

```

ls4 ~ # ls -l /usr/src/

total 12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root audio   22 May  7 04:07 linux -> linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root  4096 May  7 03:58 linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root  4096 May  8 11:39 linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  7 root audio 4096 Apr 19 20:26 rpm 
```

I reset the symlink with eselect kernel set and recompiled, everything seems fine and the bzImage is created, but the install fails with the following:

```

Root device is (8, 20)

Setup is 13132 bytes (padded to 13312 bytes).

System is 3854 kB

CRC 3edda758

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#2)

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907^[[0m

* Running with options: --no-menuconfig --no-clean --no-mrproper --install --kernname=20110506-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 --bootloader=grub all

* ERROR: Cannot locate kernel binary

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs

```

I thought maybe a symlink missing... at present the following exist:

```

ls4 ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bz*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root audio 3959648 May  7 04:12 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

ls4 ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root audio 22 May  8 11:39 bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage
```

The image compiled into /usr/src/linux/arch/x86 - it looks like gk is looking for it somewhere else? x86_64? 

```

ls4 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5400_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 May 2011 02:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/yp/Makefile"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS 
```

From reading around, I suspect I should have an x86_64 symlink of the x86 libraries too, and I'm not too sure if the i386 link is required. This machine has an intel processor, my other machines are amd64 - and they have an x86_64 symlink.

Can anyone give me a pointer as to what is wrong here?

Thanks, IanLast edited by ian.au on Mon May 09, 2011 4:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

instead of genkernel --no-menuconfig --no-clean --no-mrproper --install --kernname=20110506-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 --bootloader=grub all

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config #if 64 bit

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config #if 32 bit

mount /boot

genkernel all
```

----------

## ian.au

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> instead of genkernel --no-menuconfig --no-clean --no-mrproper --install --kernname=20110506-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 --bootloader=grub all
> 
> ```
> emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4
> 
> ...

 

Thanks Donahue, that fixed the error. Still no idea how I borked it. In any event that built the new kernel and it boots, so I'll mark this solved.

Cheers and thanks again.

Ian

----------

## DONAHUE

emerge --depclean removes the make files and config files from kernel sources except the most recent version

----------

